# .  .

## X-Style

. 
*26.05.2019*       .   . . 
  .     +380937527573 - . *:*  - ,        , .  ** - 15.  ** - .  ** - ,     .  ** -  6-8 .  **  -   ** : ,   ,      . **  400  . 
     ,*  +380937527573* - . _    ,      : www.x-style.top_ 
     : https://t.me/joinchat/IWBrZhC_cBabSD_usZoK8A

----------


## X-Style

.     . 
    . .
:
 - 
   ,     ,  ,    .  ,   20,     3 ,                ,         ,      =)
              ,       
  ,  :         
        ,        : www.x-style.top

----------

